
Can Drugs Help Us Focus? - joubert
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/07/books/casey-schwartz-attention-love-story.html
======
LinuxBender
I can't speak to the drug aspect, but if you just need a little more focus,
read up on the amino acid L-Theanine [1]. It is the same amino acid found in
green tea that provides a calming and focusing effect. Some people combine it
with caffeine when they want to focus on studying. This is not as powerful as
the ADHD drugs, but much safer in my opinion. As always, I am not a doctor.

[1] -
[https://examine.com/supplements/theanine/](https://examine.com/supplements/theanine/)

